

Good Math: A Geek’s Guide to the Beauty of Numbers, Logic, and Computation - asciimo
http://pragprog.com/book/mcmath/good-math

======
asciimo
I stopped math at highschool precalculus, and I've been afraid of it ever
since. But I think I can foster a new relationship with math through this
book. I am currently reading Quicksilver, and I was sold when I read about
Gottfried Wilhelm Leibniz in the Irrational and Transcendental Numbers chapter
([http://media.pragprog.com/titles/mcmath/irrationals.pdf](http://media.pragprog.com/titles/mcmath/irrationals.pdf))

